# [Contrôleur RAID] LSI Logic / Symbios Logic (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

J'essai d'installer un serveur Dell PowerEdge T110. Cette machine est équipée d'une carte contrôleur RAID PERC H200 SAS HBA BIOS. Le système RAID a été configuré en RAID-1. Après le boot du LiveDVD en utilisant l'option nodmraid, il semble que je n'ai pas accès aux disque dur du système.

Dans le cas d'un système RAID matériel, sous quelle forme apparait le disque dur du système ? (/dev/sda, /dev/mda, autre ...)

Dois-je utiliser d'autres options de boot du LiveDVD ?

Merci.Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Thu Oct 14, 2010 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai finalement utilisé le LiveCD Fedora 13 qui inclu le pilote mpt2sas.

----------

